# Emirates - Learning and Development Specialist grade 08



## ESLguru (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the basic salary is for the following job at Emirates?

Learning and Development Specialist (Corporate Language Skills Development), grade 08,

any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JSam (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know but this greatly depends on the workplace


----------



## EK7 (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread might be of help to you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/115361-emirates-dnata-jobs-thread-159.html


----------

